

Thoughts on Steve Jobs Biography - jianxioy
http://darylyeo.com/steve-jobs/

======
droidshake
His greatest skill was reusing an existing technology, rebranding, marketing,
rehashing -call it what you may, but deliver the product in a manner that is
flawless.

